# Question for dog breeders...



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

How many days into a dog's heat cycle do you find that she is the most fertile and receptive to the stud? I have heard anywhere from 7 to 15 days. I know a lot depends on the dog, but as a general rule of thumb, how many days do you go until you get her with the stud?

Thanks


----------



## Colt Hamilton (Sep 9, 2009)

I planned on breeding my female on days 9, 11, and 13, but she wouldn't stand until day 11. We only got two ties and she had 7 pups. You vet can test for the most fertile days.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

You are pretty close. 
I don't like to guess this all the time. So I keep the male close or I send the female until she will tie with him.
Once you get the tie, every other day is fine.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually watch her female area. Usually when she is bleeding less, and it turns more pink than red she is ready to go.


----------

